# The Life of T-shirt vinyl



## dudenukem (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am curious if anyone can fill me in.....I am pressing Thermoflex on
T-shirts, and my customers are asking about the lifspan (peeling, cracking,etc.)

I have only done a few shirts and after washing and drying etc, I see no
problems. I used my brother as a test subject and his shirts are holding up
perfect....Does anyone here have any information as to the lifespan ????


Thanks LSG


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The vinyl should outlast the shirt. The only problem I have ever had was when I used a really fine font and there wasn't enough surface area for the vinyl to hold onto. I have tried to correct this by doing an outline and applying 2 colors, hoping the vinyl will stick better to other vinyl than it did to the shirt fibers.


----------



## dudenukem (Mar 14, 2007)

Any special care instructions I should tell my customers??? And have you had any cracking or peeling problems other than with small lettering ???


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Tell them to turn the shirt inside out maybe. I have only had one person bring one back and that was for a letter peeling a little on the sleeve. I haven't been doing this very long but I've got a shirt here that's been washed at least 25 times and it looks like brand new yet.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't help you with Thermoflex, but I have been using Twill USA and Stahls material for years and have had no issues. I have some shirts over 3 years old and they still look new, at least the designs do.

Make sure they don't bleach though, I have seen that wok the adhesive loose if they do it to often.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been doing them for about 2 yrs now and except for the one occasion I've not had any problems, that's the beauty of using vinyl. I blame the shirt more than the vinyl for the one time it did come off, (the customer brought their own shirts) they seemed to have a different knap to them and it was just too fuzzy to hold good for the fine lettering.


----------



## dudenukem (Mar 14, 2007)

I appreciate all the information and expertice, you guys are the Greatest !!!!

Thanks A Million !!!!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Another thing my Fiance just told me today (we're still working on our business plan and partnership agreement, and we'll prolly buy our equipment in a couple of months, but he has years of experience) is that you shouldn't iron directly on transfer film. It will melt it. Either turn it inside out or put a pillow case on top of the design (preferred).


----------

